# John Deere 650 smoking



## F3000tractor (Apr 9, 2017)

I just finishing rebuilding my JD 650. I was trying to seat the rings. I ran it for almost two hours then white smoking started coming from the valve cover overflow. So I think I blew a head gasket. Is there something else that could cause this heavy white smoke


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will find combustion byproducts in the coolant, or coolant in the engine oil if a head gasket blew.

What kind of a load was it under, and did it start smoking when you varied the throttle? Hopefully you were not letting it run wide open for two hours, or you may need to perform a cylinder compression test to see if you broke a ring.


----------

